# Auto Start - Heated Steering Wheel



## Elvis the Evil Scotsman (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Heated Steering Wheel can be added to the remote start procedures for cold weather? I see in the manual you can have the dealership fine tune the default settings (heated seats on level 2, heated mirrors, rear windshield heat, and climate set to 72 degrees). 

Seems like a bit of a miss if you cant.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I would like to know this too! Love heated steering wheel.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I sure hope I never get so feeble i need a heated steering wheel in my vehicle....


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

I also would like to know. Can it be added using OBDeleven?


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

This is interesting.

My 2018 SEL Premium have the front seat (both of them) heating on level 2 while using the remote start.

As soon as I turn on the ignition, only driver seat remain active.
Maybe this is linked to the sensor in the seat to verify if someone is seating or not.
I haven't check for the second row seats.


In this thread (https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8694065-Ross-Tech-VCDS-support-and-DIY-for-the-Atlas/page6&p=109073009#post109073009) from boygirlca, you have the tweak #4



boygirlca said:


> *4. Setup some climate control when “remote start”:*
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
> 3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
> ...



Searching around these settings maybe.

I will look at it for sure in the coming days.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Was just going to ask the same question tonight. I was used this being automatically switched on in a previous vehicle. Was very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

I think that the owners manual says about the settings are supposed to be the same as the last time the car was shut off however mine does not work this way after autostart it seems to go to some default of 72° and heated seats have on I think that the owners manual says that the settings are supposed to be the same as the last time the car was shut off however mine does not work this way after auto start it seem to go to somebody fault of 72° and heated seats half on level 2


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty sure I saw that option in the RossTech/VCDS thread.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the map of my Atlas (Execline) "08 Auto HVAC" from Ross-Tech VCDS:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
;SW:3CN-907-044-H HW:3CN-907-044-H --- Auto HVAC
;Component:Climatronic H05 2009
;EV_ACClimaBHBVW416
;Saturday
;VCDS Version: Release 18.9.0 (x64) Data version: 20180927 DS296.0
;VCID: 44C495AFCF26716AB1-8010

===================================(This is the Adaptation)
IDE00001-Production mode
IDE01067-Retention of driver's seat heater level
IDE01478-Ignore compressor switch-off by Engine Control Module
IDE01479-Gear ratio of engine - A/C compressor
IDE01483-Blower voltage for voice operation
IDE01488-Retrofitting of parking heater without CAN
IDE01493-Air quality sensor sensitivity
IDE01503-Runtime for compressor run-in basic setting
IDE01536-Post-heating of parking heater
IDE02155-Reset all counters
IDE02332-Deactivate production mode
IDE03176-Duration of compressor run in
IDE03251-Stop release for start-stop function
IDE04159-Deactivation of start-stop function
IDE06097-Target temperature of A/C - heater function via remote control
IDE06544-Speed switch-off threshold for compressor run-in (engine speed)
IDE06545-Blower voltage for production routines
IDE06546-Interior target temperature for production routines
IDE06547-Air distribution for production routines
IDE06593-Recirculation air for production routines
IDE07108-Climate modes
IDE07160-MAS01155-Control module switch-off: switch-off time-Control module
IDE07160-MAS05583-Control module switch-off: switch-off time-Data bus
IDE07301-Remote start function: activation of seat heating
IDE07302-Remote start function: interior climate control status
IDE07303-Rem.start funct.:activ.temper. of windshield defrost.heat.
IDE07304-Remote start function: activation of seat ventilation
IDE07305-Rem. start funct.: activat.temper. of seat heating
IDE07306-Rem. start funct.: activat.temper. of seat ventilation
IDE07307-Remote start function: activation stage of seat heating
IDE07308-Remote start function: activation stage of seat ventilation
IDE07398-Blower logic for manual adjustment
IDE07585-Hand heater function during cold start
IDE07865-Automatic Activation of front windshield heater at MAX-Defrost
IDE07948-Retention of frt.pass. seat heater level
IDE11425-Rear blower logic: for manual adjustment
IDE11426-Rear blower voltage: for voice activation
IDE11427-Rear blower voltage: for production routines
IDE11428-Rear air distribution: for production routines
IDE12229-Filtering of interior air: store
IDE13676-Remote start function: rear window defogger
IDE13677-Remote start function: seat climate control takeover
IDE80006-Analysis 6
IDE80007-Analysis 7
IDE80008-Analysis 8
MAS05739-CO2 compressor on-time reduction
MAS06564-Window condensation exterior reduction at high humidity
MAS07251-Cut-in behavior
MAS14860-Remote start function: windshield defogger takeover
MAS14861-Remote start function: windshield defogger
MAS17226-Remote start function: windshield defogger can be activated
ENG122844-ENG101574-dimming_characteristic_1-X1
ENG122844-ENG99557-dimming_characteristic_1-X2
ENG122844-ENG102140-dimming_characteristic_1-X3
ENG122844-ENG102936-dimming_characteristic_1-X4
ENG122844-ENG103548-dimming_characteristic_1-X5
ENG122844-ENG113992-dimming_characteristic_1-X6
ENG122844-ENG99777-dimming_characteristic_1-Y1
ENG122844-ENG100480-dimming_characteristic_1-Y2
ENG122844-ENG100773-dimming_characteristic_1-Y3
ENG122844-ENG100631-dimming_characteristic_1-Y4
ENG122844-ENG102174-dimming_characteristic_1-Y5
ENG122844-ENG113993-dimming_characteristic_1-Y6
ENG122845-ENG101574-dimming_characteristic_2-X1
ENG122845-ENG99557-dimming_characteristic_2-X2
ENG122845-ENG102140-dimming_characteristic_2-X3
ENG122845-ENG102936-dimming_characteristic_2-X4
ENG122845-ENG103548-dimming_characteristic_2-X5
ENG122845-ENG113992-dimming_characteristic_2-X6
ENG122845-ENG99777-dimming_characteristic_2-Y1
ENG122845-ENG100480-dimming_characteristic_2-Y2
ENG122845-ENG100773-dimming_characteristic_2-Y3
ENG122845-ENG100631-dimming_characteristic_2-Y4
ENG122845-ENG102174-dimming_characteristic_2-Y5
ENG122845-ENG113993-dimming_characteristic_2-Y6
ENG122846-ENG101574-dimming_characteristic_3-X1
ENG122846-ENG99557-dimming_characteristic_3-X2
ENG122846-ENG102140-dimming_characteristic_3-X3
ENG122846-ENG102936-dimming_characteristic_3-X4
ENG122846-ENG103548-dimming_characteristic_3-X5
ENG122846-ENG113992-dimming_characteristic_3-X6
ENG122846-ENG99777-dimming_characteristic_3-Y1
ENG122846-ENG100480-dimming_characteristic_3-Y2
ENG122846-ENG100773-dimming_characteristic_3-Y3
ENG122846-ENG100631-dimming_characteristic_3-Y4
ENG122846-ENG102174-dimming_characteristic_3-Y5
ENG122846-ENG113993-dimming_characteristic_3-Y6
ENG122847-ENG101574-dimming_characteristic_4-X1
ENG122847-ENG99557-dimming_characteristic_4-X2
ENG122847-ENG102140-dimming_characteristic_4-X3
ENG122847-ENG102936-dimming_characteristic_4-X4
ENG122847-ENG103548-dimming_characteristic_4-X5
ENG122847-ENG113992-dimming_characteristic_4-X6
ENG122847-ENG99777-dimming_characteristic_4-Y1
ENG122847-ENG100480-dimming_characteristic_4-Y2
ENG122847-ENG100773-dimming_characteristic_4-Y3
ENG122847-ENG100631-dimming_characteristic_4-Y4
ENG122847-ENG102174-dimming_characteristic_4-Y5
ENG122847-ENG113993-dimming_characteristic_4-Y6
ENG122848-ENG101574-dimming_characteristic_5-X1
ENG122848-ENG99557-dimming_characteristic_5-X2
ENG122848-ENG102140-dimming_characteristic_5-X3
ENG122848-ENG102936-dimming_characteristic_5-X4
ENG122848-ENG103548-dimming_characteristic_5-X5
ENG122848-ENG113992-dimming_characteristic_5-X6
ENG122848-ENG99777-dimming_characteristic_5-Y1
ENG122848-ENG100480-dimming_characteristic_5-Y2
ENG122848-ENG100773-dimming_characteristic_5-Y3
ENG122848-ENG100631-dimming_characteristic_5-Y4
ENG122848-ENG102174-dimming_characteristic_5-Y5
ENG122848-ENG113993-dimming_characteristic_5-Y6
ENG130577-Knockout_timer_activation

===================================(This is the Value for each Adaptation)

Deactivating 
active for 10 minutes 
Do not ignore 
0
not activated 
not installed 
Maximum 
60 s
10 min
not activated 
0
60 s
According to function requirements 
not active 
22.0 ?C
1500 /min
6.0 V
22 ?C
No effect 
No effect 
Matching coding 
20 min
30 min
Without seat heater and ventilation 
Remote start function with fixed rated temperature active 
4 ?C
not activated 
15 ?C
20 ?C
2
2
Matching coding 
active 
active 
not active 
Matching coding 
not activated 
6.0 V
No effect 
Service life-dependent store 
not activated 
activated 
not activated 
00000000 00000000 
not active 
Matching coding 
Matching coding 
Matching coding 
activated 
activated 
activated 
0
6
40
60
80
100
0%
6%
40%
60%
80%
100%
0
10
50
100
220
253
2%
2%
10%
21%
85%
100%
0
10
50
100
220
253
3%
3%
6%
12%
100%
100%
0
10
50
100
220
253
2%
2%
5%
10%
85%
100%
0
10
50
100
220
253
2%
2%
5%
10%
85%
100%
not activated 
====================================================


----------

